# 1939 hoffman moped..



## redline1968 (Apr 21, 2021)

Brought back from ww2 by a service man.. gound in a garage.. motor is a 98cc. Stopes and brakes like a bicycle.. 2speed with nutral.  Has a black out setup.. still needs resto..


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 22, 2021)

Plan to restore or just clean & fix? I Dig It! I could see it being a Nice Unique rider with some tlc work


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2021)

JLO and Sachs the same? sure look the same.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 22, 2021)

bricycle said:


> JLO and Sachs the same? sure look the same.



https://cybermotorcycle.com/euro/brands/jlo.htm some info there ....


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 22, 2021)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/5584921-geier-98cc-jlo-1949 has more pics but looks the same to me


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 22, 2021)

I rebuilt the motor.. but the magnito is disentrating. Needs to be remade.. and gas. Tank is need repaired..  once i get my life back together ill work on them again..i like original condition but resto might be what it needs



Superman1984 said:


> Plan to restore or just clean & fix? I Dig It! I could see it being a Nice Unique rider with some tlc work


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 22, 2021)

I thought post war but the motor and spring fork setup dates 1930s... there is info on hoffmann company but it gets blurry farther back you go.. i figured out they more than likely have used concentration camp workers during the war and all records of it was destroyed.. 







Superman1984 said:


> https://www.catawiki.com/l/5584921-geier-98cc-jlo-1949 has more pics but looks the same to me


----------



## all riders (Apr 23, 2021)

fairly similar to this 50s Hercules in this pic==also a german company that used JLO engines(though think this one is a Sachs). Both of these German machines are pretty similar to the James (Francis Barnett too) Clockwork Mouse of English/ ww2 fame.  I have nothing to go on but gut, I think you Hoffman is late 40s. I dig these small bikes from this era(s)


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 23, 2021)

They're pronounce iLo but I bet a man could sell JLO 1 of these or maybe pick up someone who looks like her hahaha. Too much booty for the bike?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 23, 2021)

Went though that ident already.. the serial numbers on the block dated it to the 38-9 also it has a blackout light switch on the bars.. along time ago ..jlo motors were used in the 30s too..i do have a 30s repair manual with the sacs and  jlo motors.. the black out switch was the clincher. But who cares lol


----------

